# K26 A/R RATIO???



## DOHC15 (Feb 28, 2007)

does anyone know the A/R ratio of a kkk k26 turbo out of a 5000k turbo?


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: K26 A/R RATIO??? (DOHC15)*


----------



## DOHC15 (Feb 28, 2007)

A/R ratio not compressor map


----------



## fusor (Oct 6, 2008)

for some reason .48 intake and .52 hot side comes to mind---


----------

